# Nice to meet you



## bjoleniacz

Hi, I am wondering how to say this in Polish.  I have heard several different things, so I'm hoping I can learn what all the different ways are.
Thanks!


----------



## mietagosia

Hey! The most common and formal one is 

"Miło Pana poznać" (if you meet one man),
"Miło Panią poznać" (if you meet one woman), 
"Miło Panów poznać" (for a group consisting of men only),
"Miło Panie poznać" (a group of women only)
"Miło Państwa poznać" (two or more people, at least one of them being a man)

I can't think of other ways, all of the above are the same ("Nice to meet you"), it's just that forms vary a little according to how many people we're talking to and of which gender our speakers are. 

Hope that helps! Cheers!

MietaGosia


----------



## bjoleniacz

Hi MietaGosia,
Thanks so much.  I've also heard someone say "Miło" and I've seen in a book "Bardzo mi miło."  In English you can say "How do you do" "Pleasure to make your acquaintance"  "Nice to meet you" "Pleasure to meet you"  "It's a pleasure" or if you want to be really sauve with the girls you say "Enchanté." I'm betting Polish is the same with multiple expressions to say the same thing?


----------



## BezierCurve

I'm sure you will surprise people by using the correct form chosen from what MietaGosia specified 



> I've also heard someone say "Miło"


 
That would be more like "Miło mi". 

edit: posted a tad too late...


----------



## njumi

Literall translation is _Miło Cię poznać. _Frases given by *mietagosia* are more formal. The most common form is the shortest and the simplest one: _Mi__ło mi.

Bardzo mi mi__ło_ works great as well.


----------



## candy-man

I´m enormously shocked there´s no-one who would deem the expression a hideous English calque. I´ve been convinced the only reason for our using it is the fact that we´ve borrowed it from English :O


----------



## mcibor

Are you sure, that it's a calque? In Polish you can say:

_Było mi niezwykle miło poznać pewną grupę osób, których nie wymienię z obawy, że kogoś pominę. Było mi niezwykle przykro poznać grupę osób znacznie większą

_In English I don't think there is a saying przykro mi poznać...


----------



## dn88

mcibor said:


> Are you sure, that it's a calque? In Polish you can say:
> 
> _Było mi niezwykle miło poznać pewną grupę osób, których nie wymienię z obawy, że kogoś pominę. Było mi niezwykle przykro poznać grupę osób znacznie większą
> 
> _In English I don't think there is a saying przykro mi poznać...



"niezwykle przykro poznać..."?


----------



## mcibor

I think in the sentence provided it sounds ok, separately not so much


----------



## dn88

It just seems a bit incomplete to me....


----------



## Juuuergen

"Milo mi" (l has a bar) is a very short and sweet way to say it too.


----------



## Thomas1

_Bardzo mi przyjemnie_ is also used, perhaps less often than _miło mi_.

Tom


----------



## kknd

quite formal (but without sex differentiation) is also: _jestem zaszczycony_ (i'm engraced or sth) with many possible enhancements.


----------



## Masood

How do you _pronounce _*miło mi*? Can anyone transliterate this, please? i.e. spell it how you would say it in English. Does it sound like MEE-LOW MEE?

Thanks


----------



## bjoleniacz

No.  Mee-wo mee.  The word is miło, not milo. Ł is pronounced like w.


----------



## Masood

Thank you, sir.


----------



## BezierCurve

... or ['miwɔ mi ] in IPA.


----------

